
Hundreds of Google accounts suspended for using emoji in live chat - rahuldottech
https://mobile.twitter.com/markiplier/status/1193015864364126208
======
KFC_Manager
I wonder what the difference is between this particular livechat and the
livechat for say the league of legends world finals. There was definitely
twitch style livechat emote spamming in that chat.. i guess Youtubes just
keeping an eye on that one while this one was caught with some automated
ruleset that identified this as abusive behavior?

